# my monark



## miss america (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't feel llike a true member if I didn't post some bikes of my own, so here are some pictures of my beloved Monark.  I bought this bike partly out of jealousy.  There's this highschool girl in town that always rides a lesser version green Monark and it really always got to me. (Ridiculous right?,  I know).


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 23, 2009)

not bad.. for a girls bike. 
better get a band on that brake arm.:eek:


----------



## miss america (Feb 23, 2009)

*for a girls bike*

What is it with bike junkies and the prejudice against girls bikes?  I understand some of the girl's versions of boys bikes were just butt-ugly, but many of them surpassed the boys bikes in their style.  (opinion not fact)


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 23, 2009)

*Girls Bike*

Cool none the less.Nice.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2009)

miss america said:


> What is it with bike junkies and the prejudice against girls bikes?  I understand some of the girl's versions of boys bikes were just butt-ugly, but many of them surpassed the boys bikes in their style.  (opinion not fact)
> P.S. You probably shouldn't write "strap on" on one of my posts or someone may say you're a potty mouth. he hee JUST KIDDING!



ok, the explanation,
first, girls bikes are for girls, most bike collectors are boys. boys don't ride girls bikes... period...
second, because of point one, boys bikes are worth more.
third, I can only think of one instance where the girls bike is as good as the boys though even that is debatable.
so with all due respect, it's obvious, boys bikes are indeed better
feel free to give your examples of girls bikes that are better looking than their boy bike counterpart. the only example I know of may pose a few problems. I would say the Elgin Skylark is the best girls bike but the problem is it's counterpart is the Bluebird which you will never find someone who finds the Bluebird it's inferior.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 23, 2009)

i never said i was against "girls bikes".
didn't ya see the smily face ?


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 23, 2009)

You should get some light rubbing compound and buff that paint up a little, then it will be bling'n 
-Nolan


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats a nice lookin bike and dont listen to Scott, boys do ride girls bikes, but only at night, when theres no moon, and theyve run out of gas in their truck and just happen to have a  girls bike in the back...that they recently bought for their girlfriend, or wife, or for parts:eek:


----------



## miss america (Feb 23, 2009)

ok ok ok Boys bikes _are_ cool, and spectacular to look at,  I was just trying to say girls bikes are worth a lot more than their parts.  

Pedal Alley- Yes I know about the brake, and I don't plan to ride it just yet, but let me say you have a very good eye. I probably wouldn't notice something like that in a picture.

C.T.- I buffed it out once but it needs it again and some polish for sure.

37 Fleetwood- I love that girls bikes are cheaper and I really appreciate all your reasons.  Its great to ask a question and have it answered.  I bet you're good for that.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Feb 24, 2009)

GORGEOUS bike! I've got my eye open for one of those jet ornaments... Nicely styled old bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 24, 2009)

miss america said:


> 37 Fleetwood- I love that girls bikes are cheaper and I really appreciate all your reasons.  Its great to ask a question and have it answered.  I bet you're good for that.



rule number one, you can't take me seriously
rule number two, I don't play hard to get, I play hard to want!:eek:


----------



## JOEL (Feb 24, 2009)

On the plus side, girl's bikes are cheaper and easier to find in good condition. Many have unique features and accessories not found on boy's models.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 24, 2009)

*ladies bikes*

i like ladies bikes also.. it helps when you sell a high wheel bike to the man ,,and his women wants to take part in the activities,, i have one of the rarest ladies bikes ,, it will go to the bicycle museum of america.. or it will be available at copake ,memory lane,,ann arbor .. thanks walter branche


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful bike, and I disagree with the idea that girls bikes are inferior. Most girls took way better care of their stuff than the boys. I have way more nice original paint girls bikes in my collection than boys bikes. It seems like more and more gals are getting interested in classic bikes, so more power to ya  

Have you had a chance to show that high school girl what a real old school Monark looks like?


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 24, 2009)

*good eye*

miss, i don't have a good eye.just experience with 
no brakes.& something about a state trooper.:eek: 

don; i know what ya mean.
        a skiptooth girls bike.:o


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 3, 2009)

*i like girls bikes*

call me weird but i like girls bikes there beautiful i love there lines . its nice to have you here miss america your spunky thanks for shareing your pictures of your bike my fiance would love it i just got her a starlet william


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 3, 2009)

willy wonka said:


> my fiance would love it i just got her a starlet william




William, does this mean that you are 
back with Kimberly ?


----------



## miss america (Mar 4, 2009)

*girls bikes*

When I was young, I lived on a farm, and so I knew the differences between boys and girls early:eek:  and I couldn't figure out why a boy would want a bar way up there like that.  I know now that it is a structural thing for the most part but still...


----------



## Herman (Mar 4, 2009)

Girls are beautiful and so are their bikes! Nice ride you have there Miss America.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 4, 2009)

*back together*

yes where back together pedal alley i told her i got her the sschwinn because shes my starlet


----------



## miss america (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words about this bike.  It was a real find for me.  
willy wonka-that is so sweet.  I'm glad to hear you two are back together.  My fiance got me a miss america Elgin for valentine's day.  It is my DREAM bike.  As you can tell by my CABE name.  I hope she loves it.  Starlets are beautiful.


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 8, 2009)

post pictures of your Elgin Miss America.


----------



## miss america (Mar 9, 2009)

Done and done It's in my MISS AMERICA post.  Thanks for asking.


----------

